# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Обман или нет ?

## mayas

вот такое письмо сегодня получил на свой ящик
адресат - [email protected]

*тема:* - CONGRATULATIONS(YOU HAVE WON)

*текст:* THE DESK OF THE VICE PRESIDENT INTERNATIONAL PROMOTIONS/PRIZE AWARDS DEPARTMENT AUSTRALIAN INTERNATIONAL SWEEPSTAKE LOTTERY CO-OPERATION. 

Winning Numbers 
32 11 89 82 17 61 
AWARD NOTIFICATION: FINAL NOTICE 
Dear Lucky Winner 
We are delighted to inform you of your prize release on the 5th of September 2007 from the Australian International Lottery Programme with the following information: 
Date: 5/09/2007 
Ref: GB8861/LPRC 
Batch: 9886691162/ 
188 Winning no: 878462745 
Which is fully based on an electronic selection of winners using their e-mail addresses.Your name was attached to ticket number; 7653****4234 78*****545 serial number 34***2312 This batch draws the lucky numbers as follows:19-27-**-44-8*-*8 bonus number 19,which consequently won the lottery in the second category. You hereby have been approved a prize of US$400,000.00 (FOUR HUNDRED THOUSAND DOLLARS) in cash credit file ref: ILP/HW 18**9/03 from the total cash prize shared amongst eight lucky winners in this category. All participants were selected through a computer balloting system drawn from One hundred thousand E-mail addresses from Canada, Australia, United States, Asia, Europe, Middle East and Africa as part of our international promotions program which is conducted annually. 

This Lottery was promoted and sponsored by a conglomerate of some multinational companies in Australia as part of their social responsibility to the citizens in the commmunities where they have operational base. Further more your details(e-mail address) falls within our European representative office in Amsterdam,Holland, as indicated in your play coupon and your prize of US$400,000.00 will be released to you from our Australian regional branch bureau in NIGERIA. 
We hope with part of your prize, you will participate in our end of year high stakes for US$1.3 Billion international draw.  
HOW TO CLAIM YOUR PRIZE: Simply contact our Fiducial Agent: 
CONTACT NAME: MR JEFF STEVEN 
EMAIL ADDRESS:  jeffsteven_cl****[email protected] 

To file for your claim . Please quote your Date of draw, Reference Number, Batch Number and Winning Number, which can be found on the top-left corner of this message. Also, you should give in your telephone number to help locate your file easily. For security reasons, we advice all winners to keep this information confidential from the public until your claim is processed and your prize has been released to you. This is part of our security protocol to avoid double claiming and unwarranted taking advantage of this programmer by non-participant or unofficial personnel. 
Note, all winnings MUST be claimed by the 29th of OCTOBER 2007, otherwise all funds will be returned as Unclaimed and eventually donated to charity. 
Congratulations once again on your winning! 
ALSO ENSURE YOU TYPE THE E-MAIL ADDRESS CORRECTLY TO ENSURE SAFE & QUICK MAIL DELIVERY/RESPONSE. ANY BREACH OF CONFIDENTIALITY ON THE PART OF WINNERS WILL RESULT TO DISQUALIFICATION. 

Best Regards, 
ROBERT SANDLER 
PLEASE DO NOT REPLY TO THIS EMAIL. 
CONTACT YOUR CLAIMS AGENT AT THE EMAIL ADDRESS BELOW: 
NAME: MR JEFF STEVEN. 
jeffsteven_cl****[email protected] 
Check out the new AOL.in . Get your free email, keep in touch with friends and family using AOL Messenger and stay up to date with the latest in News, Cricket, Bollywood, Music and much more! 


-----------
английский знаю плохо, перевел через PROMT.. общий смысл уловил  :Smiley: 
похоже на лохотрон среднего уровня, а вы как считает ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Eraser

> Which is fully based on an electronic selection of winners using their e-mail addresses


he he, а из чего тогда призовой фонд формируется, если билетики покупать не надо?))))

----------


## Rene-gad

> похоже на лохотрон среднего уровня, а вы как считает ?


низкого уровня  :Wink: . Подобные письма бегают по сети уже пару-тройку лет и я не слышал, чтобы кто-нибудь получил обещаный выигрыш.

----------


## Bratez

> я не слышал, чтобы кто-нибудь получил обещаный выигрыш.


Угу, и я не слышал. А в базах спамеров адрес ответившего на такое будет иметь высокий приоритет!  :Wink:

----------


## mayas

ответил им на всякий случай =)




> You can translate my prize on my accounts Webmoney Transfer

----------


## Eraser

*mayas*, ну и как, ощущаете себя миллионером?  :Smiley:

----------


## евпаториz

Лохотрон)) не стоить даже отвечать))) хотя я с ними долго возился)) они один раз сделали неосторожность)) написали мне сайт (обманку) пробил, я этот сайт... потом по IP узнал владельца, и спросил у адресата)) какое отношение он имеет лотерее... они так ужаснулись и стали ругаться)) какое я имел право узнавать о этом... так что меня улыбнули...
Всем совет не ведитесь0)))

----------


## pig

В тему. Обратите внимание на контактный мэйл.



> Very urgent 236
> 
> The Lotto-Max Organization,
> Headquarters: 1a, Bexon Court Carlton,
>  Nottingham shire NG4 1SQ Essex ,
>  United Kingdom .
> www_._lotto-max.com
> 
>                            WINNING NOTICE
> ...

----------


## Аленака

Всем привет!    Я получила аналогичное послание!

Те же самые номера, в общем, идентичный текст.  Чуть не умерла в первую секунду от счастья, но... разум возобладал. Увы, чудес не бывает, по крайней мере в таких суммах!   :-)

Однако, решила порезвиться.  Позвонила в Англию, на указанный телефон. Там ответило какое-то чудовище, похоже, не трезвое, на английском с пакистанским акцентом. Вразумительного ничего. Позвонила в Нигерию, там ответил мужчина с похожим акцентом, но уже адекватный. Тут же прислал мне анкету, которую я заполнила и вернула. На следующий день пришло письмо из Объединенного банка для Африки с просьбой выслать им номер счета, куда перечислят мои миллионы. Позже пришло письмо от английского адвоката, которому поручено оформить мой выигрыш, с анкетой и просьбой перечислить 650 долларов за услуги. Пока я ему анкету не отправила, некогда. Но поиграю с ними еще. Отправлю "липовые" реквизиты банка и буду требовать свой выигрыш!
Веселиться, так по-настоящему.

----------


## Eraser

Скорее всего, игры обычного "разведенного" заканчиваются проигрышем 650 у.е. + расходы на звонки туда-сюда  :Smiley:

----------


## mc2301

На самом деле - судя по одному заголовку - чистой воды лохотрон.
Все же, если мучают сомнения - нет ничего проще чем пробить инфу в регистраре.
Для начала сам домейн:
Registrant Contact:
   Lotto Max ltd.
   Lotto Max ltd. ([email protected])
   +44.1428656612
   Fax: +44.1428656613
   35 Junction Place
   Haslemere, SURREY DU17 2PR
   GB

Administrative Contact:
   Lotto Max ltd.
   Lotto Max ltd. ([email protected])
   +44.1428656612
   Fax: +44.1428656613
   35 Junction Place
   Haslemere, SURREY DU17 2PR
   GB

Technical Contact:
   Lotto Max ltd.
   Lotto Max ltd. ([email protected])
   +44.1428656612
   Fax: +44.1428656613
   35 Junction Place
   Haslemere, SURREY DU17 2PR
   GB

Status: Locked

Name Servers:
   ns1.terabit.ca
   ns2.terabit.ca

Настораживают две вещи - контактный мэйл админа и канадские сервера DNS, при том что сам регистрант - в Великобритании.
Теперь пробиваем мэйл админа. Точнее - только домейн:

Registrant Contact:
   maxxo
   maxxo maxxo ([email protected])
   +299.235468
   Fax: None
   maxxo
   maxxo, MAXXO maxxo
   GL

Administrative Contact:
   maxxo
   maxxo maxxo ([email protected])
   +299.235468
   Fax: None
   maxxo
   maxxo, MAXXO maxxo
   GL

Technical Contact:
   maxxo
   maxxo maxxo ([email protected])
   +299.235468
   Fax: None
   maxxo
   maxxo, MAXXO maxxo
   GL

Status: Locked

Name Servers:
   NS85.HOSTGATOR.COM
   NS86.HOSTGATOR.COM

Вот это уже явный "ахтунг"!
Можно, конечно, раскапывать дальше - но предоставим это комитету безопасности  :Smiley:

----------


## Just_Present

Типа тоже выиграл... Даже поверил сначала... Потом раскусил, только конечно когда отослал форму. Заметил конечно что английский ломаный, дофига ошибок. После того как мне прислали ответ, Jeff Steven внезапно пропал. Вот так я лоханулся. Только им облом счёт то в банке пустой был...

----------


## лев

а что вообще они могут сделать?

----------


## pig

Деньги со счёта попятят.

----------


## Kotofei Kotofee

При попытке открыть сайт местной сети ин-нета, выскакивают следующие окна: 
Первое-" localhost является сайтом, использующим сертификаты для шифрования данных во время их передачи, но срок действия его сертификата истек 09.04.07. Проверьте правильность времени, уст. на вашем комп.(время совпадает) Продолжить не смотря на это?"
Второе-"Вы попытались установить соединение с сайтом таким-то, однако, предъявленный сертификат защиты принадлежит "localhost". Возможно, но маловероятно, кто-то может попытаться перехватить инф., которой вы обмениваетесь с этим веб-сайтом."
Третье-" При попытке зарегистрироваться на сайте таком-то с именем пользователя "info", но данный сайт не требует аутентификации. Это может быть попыткой обмануть вас. Является ли сайт такой-то,сайтом,что вы хотите посетить?"
Я с таким сталкиваюсь впервые. До этого проблем с посещением этого сайта не возникало. Сейчас надо пополнить баланс через карту - боюсь бабасы потерять. Можете подсказать, как это воспринимать? :Huh:

----------


## pig

Это уже вопрос к вебмастеру сайта - что он туда поставил такого?

----------


## Kotofei Kotofee

Я им позвонила, ответили, что ничего такого в этом нет, это "стандартное сообщение для пользователей, никто инф. перехватывать не будет"  :091:  Как-то подозрительно...
Еще сказали, что "это у вас сообщения от windows..." ???

----------


## SuperBrat

Kotofei Kotofee, на интернете свет клином не сошелся. Работайте с оплатой услуг через банкоматы, платежные автоматы или через оператора. Можете тут выполнить правила для спокойствия души.

----------


## Kotofei Kotofee

Спасибо за ценный совет, но обстоятельства у всех по разному складываются. :Undecided:

----------


## PavelA

Я думаю, им не нравятся настройки прокси-сервера. Там похоже стоит localhost, а им хочется нормальный адрес там видеть. Можно Ваши логи для верности посмотреть.

----------


## лев

[QUOTE=pig;137507]Деньги со счёта попятят.[/

а если насчиту пусто?)))

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Kotofei Kotofee

Спасибо PavelA. 
Я опять докапалась до сетевого админа, он сказал перенастроить почту. Сделано. Сейчас вроде-нормально. Меня совсем недавно V_Bond от зловредов лечил, может по этому все сбилось?

----------


## [DEAD]

хех

----------


## Kotofei Kotofee

хех?

*Добавлено через 6 минут*

А сегодня опять тоже самое  :Angry:

----------


## сэм

приивет, народ. мне тоже пришло аналогичное письмо:                                             От кого: [email protected] 
Кому: [email protected] 
Дата: Tue, 27 Nov 2007 01:30:57 -0500 
Тема: Very Urgent,ROSA 

Lottolore Lotteries,
Bexton-London,
United Kingdom
Ref: UK/9420X2/68
Batch: 074/05/ZY369

www.lottolore.com 

                                                       WINNING NOTICE

Dear Rosa,

We are pleased to inform you of the result of the Lottomax E-mail weekly sweepstake lottery held on Saturday 24th November, 2007 in United Kingdom. Your e-mail address with ticket number: 56188 with Serial number 02098 matched our lucky numbers: 1-10-25-27-30-36 with a Bonus number: 41.


You have therefore been approved to claim a total prize sum of
US$820,000 in cash credited to file NIG/9023118308/03. Coincidentally, this file falls within our African booklet, and to file for your claim please contact our African payment agent:

Contact person: Frank Peters
Email:               [email protected]
Telephone:       +234 803 814 1717

Your prize money would be processed and released to you as soon as you contact this payment office.

Congratulations once more from all members and staff of this program.

Sincerely,

Gregory Adams
+44  702 403 0985
Head Office
London-UK
 я написал по указанному адресу, в ответ мне выслали простую анкету. надо было ее заполнить и выслать вместе с данными своего паспорта. данные я не выслал, через пару дней опять написал этому человеку. он мне ответил, что в течение суток со мной свяжутся из Объединенного Банка Африки. Мне пришло письмо:
От кого: [email protected] 
Кому: [email protected] 
Дата: Sat, 8 Dec 2007 15:57:20 +0200 
Тема: re: Transfer of US$820,000 

Our ref: UBA/RS/ACC/008775436 
Your ref: IRD/NRA/954/SA 
Date: 08/12/2007 
Subject: Transfer of Eight Hundred and Twenty Thousand (820,000) US Dollars 

Sir / Madam, 

The International Remittance Department (IRD) of the United Bank for Africa (UBA) writes to inform you that we have been authorized to commence with preparations regarding the transfer to you the due total sum of US$ 820, 000 only from the Lottolore organization payment outlet here in Nigeria. 

Kindly indicate if you would come to our bank office here in Nigeria for necessary signings of some official documents relevant to the transfer. Or in a case where you CANNOT come here to receive money by hand, send to us immediately, your complete bank details { which must include your account number, bank name, address, and correspondence bank information, if applicable}, where this money has to be transferred in your country or any country of your choice. 

In which case, you would be expected to open a domiciliary dollar account, through which the said US$ 820, 000 could be credited and transferred to your provided bank account. 

We look forward to receiving your swift response to this effect. 

Kind regards, 

Dr. Mrs. Patricia Noah 
Land phone: +(234) 833 077 15 
United Bank For Africa (UBA)
перевод:
От кого: [email protected] 
Кому: [email protected] 
Дата: Сидел, 8 декабря 2007 15:57:20 +0200 
Тема: re: Передача(перемещение) US$820,000 

Наш касательно: UBA/RS/ACC/008775436 
Ваш касательно: IRD/NRA/954/SA 
Дата: 08/12/2007 
Предмет: Передача(перемещение) Восьми Сотен и Двадцати Тысяч (820,000) АМЕРИКАНСКИХ Долларов 

Сэр / Госпожа, 

Международный Отдел Денежного перевода (IRD) Объединенного Банка Африки (UBA) пишет, чтобы сообщить Вам, что мы были уполномочены начать с приготовлениями относительно передачи(перемещения) к Вам должную полную сумму US$ 820, 000 только от Lottolore выхода оплаты организации здесь в Нигерии. 

Любезно укажите, прибыли ли бы Вы в наш офис банка сюда в Нигерии для необходимых подписаний некоторых официальных документов, уместных передаче(перемещению). Или в случае, где Вы НЕ МОЖЕТЕ прибывать сюда, чтобы получить деньги вручную, пошлите нам немедленно, ваши полные детали банка {который должен включить ваш номер(число) счета, название(имя) банка, адрес, и информацию банка корреспонденции(соответствия), если применимый}, где эти деньги должны быть переданы(перемещены) в вашей стране или любой стране вашего выбора. 

Когда, Вы, как ожидалось бы,  откроет domiciliary долларовый счет, через который упомянутый US$ 820, 000 можно было бы кредитовать и передан(перемещен) к вашему обеспеченному счету банка. 

Мы ожидаем получения вашего быстрого ответа с этой целью. 

Наилучшие пожелания, 

Доктор Мрс патрисия Ноах 
Телефон Земли: + (234) 833 077 15 
Объединенный Банк Африки (UBA)
Конечно я не могу поехать в Нигерию, поэтому пошел  в Банк, открыл валютный счет и отослал им данные. В этот же день получил ответ:
От кого: [email protected] 
Кому: [email protected] 
Дата: Tue, 11 Dec 2007 07:05:35 +0200 
Тема: Non-resident account 

Our ref: UBA/RS/ACC/008775436 
Your ref: IRD/NRA/954/SA 
Date: 11/12/2007 
Subject: Your domiciliary dollar account 

Attn: Sir/Madam, 

The bank has received your complete bank details where this US$ 820,000 would be transferred as early as your UBA domiciliary dollar account is ready. 

Considering the fact that you are unable to visit any of our bank's offices here in Nigeria, we recommend that you contact one of our associate lawyers who will assist you open the compulsory domiciliary dollar account on your behalf. 

The lawyer's contact details include: 

Contact person: Barrister Chigozie Ozoilo 
Telephone: +(234) 806 690 80 90 
E-mail: [email protected]

This lawyer will issue you the relevant documents for signings in respect to the opening this account once you contact with him. The total cost for opening this compulsory dollar account is US$ 650 only. Incidentally the bank cannot withdraw this money from your prize due to the insurance security protecting your money from loss on transit or unnecessary withdrawals until it gets to your local bank account in your country. 

The transfer of US$ 820, 000 would be made to you as soon as we receive the domiciliary dollar account information. After when an official electronically generated transfer slip would be forwarded to you for confirmation of transfer and tracking. 

Kind regards, 

Dr. Mrs. Patricia Noah 
Land phone: +(234) 833 077 15 
United Bank For Africa
перевод:
От кого: [email protected] 
Кому: [email protected] 
Дата: вторник, 11 декабря 2007 07:05:35 +0200 
Тема: Нерезидентный счет 

Наш касательно: UBA/RS/ACC/008775436 
Ваш касательно: IRD/NRA/954/SA 
Дата: 11/12/2007 
Предмет: Ваш domiciliary долларовый счет 

Внимание: Сэр / госпожа, 

Банк получил ваши полные детали банка, где этот US$ 820,000 был бы передан(перемещен), уже ваш UBA domiciliary долларовый счет готов. 

При рассмотрении факта, что Вы являетесь неспособными посетить любой из офисов нашего банка здесь в Нигерии, мы рекомендуем, чтобы Вы вошли в контакт с одним из наших адвокатов партнера, кто помогут Вам открыть обязательный domiciliary долларовый счет от Вашего имени. 

Детали контакта адвоката включают: 

Человек Контакта: Адвокат Чигози Озоило 
Телефон: + (234) 806 690 80 90 
Пошлите по электронной почте: [email protected] 

Этот адвокат выпустит Вас уместные документы для регистрирований уважение(отношение) к открытию этот счет, как только Вы входите в контакт с ним. Общая стоимость для открытия этого обязательного долларового счета - US$ 650 только. Случайно(кстати) банк не может забирать эти деньги от вашего приза из-за безопасности страхования, защищающей ваши деньги от потери на транзите или ненужных изъятиях, пока это не добирается к вашему местному счету банка в вашей стране. 

Передача(перемещение) US$ 820, 000 была бы сделана к Вам, как только мы получаем domiciliary долларовую информацию счета. После, когда должностное лицо с помощью электроники произвело промах(бланк), передачи(перемещения) будет отправлен(ускорен) Вам для подтверждения передачи(перемещения) и прослеживания. 

Наилучшие пожелания, 

Доктор Мрс патрисия Ноах 
Телефон Земли: + (234) 833 077 15 
Объединенный Банк Африки


опять фигурируют 650 баксов, но относительно того, что вы писали, здесь есть отличия.
я доиграю до конца, 650 $ не великие деньги, чтобы о них плакать
Какие мысли по этому поводу?

----------


## Jolly Rojer

100% классическое нигерийское письмо, в лучших традициях!  :Wink:   !

----------


## ed13

*сэм*, напиши им, что готов приехать в Нигерию лично, чтобы получить эти деньги, увидишь реакцию...  :Cheesy:

----------


## drongo

сэм,А вас не удивило что представитель банка шлёт письма не со своего служебного ящика  @Ubagroup.com ?(http://www.ubagroup.com/helpdesk/index.asp )Могли уж подделать, делов то  :Smiley:

----------


## [500mhz]

> Могли уж подделать, делов то


ага
а куда ответы бы пошли от "клиента" ?

----------


## drongo

> ага
> а куда ответы бы пошли от "клиента" ?


Как вариант написать  номер телефона(платный )
Можно написать что это автоматическое письмо, а ответы на все интересующие вас вопросы вы получите по телефону.

----------


## сэм

да меня много чего удивляет во всем этом.после того, как мне скинули адрес адвоката и я написал ему, а потом получил ответ, я написал по адресу якобы банка, чтобы мне прислали реквизиты банка, а также телефоны и адреса филиалов, для того чтобы мой представитель смог приехать в банк для перевода денег, прошли сутки, а ответа нет, хотя адвокат прислал ответ быстро:
ATTENTION MADAM,

I HAVE RECEIVED YOUR TRANSFER FILE FROM THE BANK AS YOUR OFFICIALLY ASSIGNED LAWYER TO ACT ON YOUR BEHALF REGARDING THE TRANSFER OF 820,000 USD TO YOUR BANK.

I DEMAND THAT YOU COMPLETE AND RETURN THE ACCOUNT SHEET ATTACHED FOR YOU WITH THE TOTAL SUM OF 650 USD FOR THE OPENING OF YOUR NON-RESIDENT ACCOUNT HERE IN THE UNITED BANK FOR AFRICA THROUGH WHICH YOUR MONEY COULD BE LODGED AND TRANSFERRED TO YOUR ACCOUNT IN YOUR COUNTRY.

FOR CONVENIENCE AND SPEED,RETURN THE COMPLETED FORM THROUGH AN E-MAIL ATTACHMENT AND YOU ARE ALLOWED TO SEND THIS 650 USD TO ME DIRECTLY THROUGH THE WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER WITH THE FOLLOWING PAYMENT DETAILS:

NAME: CHIGOZIE OZOILO
ADDRESS: OWERRI,IMO STATE,NIGERIA
TEXT QUESTION: WHO
TEXT ANSWER: ROSA
AMOUNT: 650 USD

AFTER PAYMENT,FORWARD THE PAYMENT INFORMATION TO ME FOR RECEPTION AND IMPLEMENTATION.THE BANK WILL TRANSFER YOUR PRIZE MONEY TO YOU IMMEDIATELY THE TRANSFER HAS BEEN SATISFACTORILY LEGALIZED AND YOUR NON-RESIDENT ACCOUNT ACTIVATED.

A GOOD CO-OPERATION WILL ENHANCE THIS TRANSFER,AS I APOLOGIZE ON BEHALF OF THE BANK,FOR THIS DEVELOPMENT WHICH RESULTED FROM THE INSURANCE BOND PLACED ON YOUR MONEY FOR PROTECTION WHICH PROHIBITS THE SPLITTING OR UNAUTHORIZED SURCHARGING OF THE PRIZE MONEY.

AFFECTIONATELY,

BARRISTER CHIGOZIE OZOILO
перевод:

ГОСПОЖА ВНИМАНИЯ,

Я ПОЛУЧИЛ ВАШ ФАЙЛ ПЕРЕДАЧИ(ПЕРЕМЕЩЕНИЯ) ОТ БАНКА КАК ВАШ ОФИЦИАЛЬНО НАЗНАЧЕННЫЙ АДВОКАТ, ЧТОБЫ ДЕЙСТВОВАТЬ ОТ ВАШЕГО ИМЕНИ ОТНОСИТЕЛЬНО ПЕРЕДАЧИ(ПЕРЕМЕЩЕНИЯ) 820,000 USD К ВАШЕМУ БАНКУ.

Я ТРЕБУЮ, ЧТОБЫ ВЫ ЗАКОНЧИЛИ И ВОЗВРАТИЛИ ЛИСТ СЧЕТА, ПРИЛОЖЕННЫЙ ДЛЯ ВАС С ПОЛНОЙ СУММОЙ 650 USD ДЛЯ ОТКРЫТИЯ ВАШЕГО НЕРЕЗИДЕНТНОГО СЧЕТА СЮДА В ОБЪЕДИНЕННОМ БАНКЕ АФРИКИ, ЧЕРЕЗ КОТОРУЮ ВАШИ ДЕНЬГИ МОГЛИ БЫТЬ РАСКВАРТИРОВАНЫ И ПЕРЕДАНЫ(ПЕРЕМЕЩЕНЫ) К ВАШЕМУ СЧЕТУ В ВАШЕЙ СТРАНЕ.

ДЛЯ УДОБСТВА И СКОРОСТИ, ВОЗВРАТИТЕ ЗАКОНЧЕННУЮ ФОРМУ ЧЕРЕЗ ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ Электронная почта, И ВАМ ПОЗВОЛЯЮТ ПОСЛАТЬ ЭТИ 650 USD МНЕ НЕПОСРЕДСТВЕННО ЧЕРЕЗ ЗАПАДНУЮ ПЕРЕДАЧУ(ПЕРЕМЕЩЕНИЕ) ДЕНЕГ СОЮЗА СО СЛЕДУЮЩИМИ ДЕТАЛЯМИ ОПЛАТЫ:

ИМЯ CHIGOZIE OZOILO
АДРЕС: OWERRI, IMO ГОСУДАРСТВО(СОСТОЯНИЕ), НИГЕРИЯ
ВОПРОС ТЕКСТА: КТО
ОТВЕТ ТЕКСТА: РОЗА
КОЛИЧЕСТВО: 650 USD

ПОСЛЕ ОПЛАТЫ, ОТПРАВЬТЕ(УСКОРЬТЕ) ИНФОРМАЦИЮ ОПЛАТЫ КО МНЕ ДЛЯ ПРИЕМА, И IMPLEMENTATION.THE БАНК ПЕРЕДАСТ(ПЕРЕМЕСТИТ) ВАШИ ДЕНЬГИ ПРИЗА ВАМ, НЕМЕДЛЕННО ПЕРЕДАЧА(ПЕРЕМЕЩЕНИЕ) БЫЛА УДОВЛЕТВОРИТЕЛЬНО ЛЕГАЛИЗОВАНА И ВАШ НЕРЕЗИДЕНТНЫЙ АКТИВИЗИРОВАННЫЙ СЧЕТ.

ХОРОШЕЕ СОТРУДНИЧЕСТВО УВЕЛИЧИТ ЭТУ ПЕРЕДАЧУ(ПЕРЕМЕЩЕНИЕ), ПОСКОЛЬКУ я ПРИНОШУ ИЗВИНЕНИЯ ОТ ИМЕНИ БАНКА, ДЛЯ ЭТОГО РАЗВИТИЯ, КОТОРОЕ СЛЕДОВАЛО ИЗ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬСТВА СТРАХОВАНИЯ, ПОМЕЩЕННОГО В ВАШИ ДЕНЬГИ ДЛЯ ЗАЩИТЫ, КОТОРАЯ ЗАПРЕЩАЕТ РАСКОЛ ИЛИ НЕПРАВОМОЧНЫЙ SURCHARGING ДЕНЕГ ПРИЗА.

НЕЖНО,

АДВОКАТ CHIGOZIE OZOILO

этот дибил даже не понял, что я не мадам. А вот здесь настораживает то, что 650$ надо скинуть через WESTERN UNION , неужели нельзя было открыть счет для правдоподобности?

----------


## Tyler

Что скажете?
Сначала Джеф Стивен...Они получили от меня пустой счет) а затем прислали следующую онкету...

LLOYDS TSB BANK PLC, LONDON.
20, Greens End Woolwich, London SE 18 6JZ.
Telephone; 44 7040113179
Email; [email protected] 
Private email: [email protected]

   Memoranda

Attention; short listed  beneficiary




From:, Ian Macdonald

Director Key Tested Telex Dept
Fen church London Branch 
Lloyds Bank London



INPUT MESSAGE TYPE: 100: CUSTOMER CABLE CONTROL
ORDERING CUSTOMER: AUSTRALIAN LOTTERY INC
TRANSACTION REFERENCE:103P0539402
CURENCY CODE: $ US DOLLARS
AMOUNT:$4,000,000



YOU ARE MANDATED TO IMMEDIATELY COMPLY WITH THE TRANSFER PROCEDURE TO ENABLE US CARRY OUT THE OPERATION EFFECTIVELY WITHOUT ANY HINDERANCE OR DELAY.





BENEFICIARY'S BANK NAME:... 

BENEFICIARY'S ACCOUNT #:.. 

ROUTINE.....................?
BANK ADDRESS..........



Note:You are to FILL/CONFIRM/ AND FORWARD  the following above details .If there is mistake in any, please duely inform the Bank.



***THIS TRANSFER INVOLVES THREE OPTIONS :Kiss: *


A. CERTIFIED INTERNATIONAL BANK DRAFT: THIS OPTION INVOLVES THE TRANSFER OF THE TOTAL SUM  THROUGH A CERTIFIED INTERNATIONAL BANK DRAFT. THIS WILL BE DELIVERED TO YOUR ADDRESS VIA COURIER SERVICE AND YOU ARE TO CASH CHEQUE IN YOUR 
BANK UPON RECEIPT OF DELIVERY. THIS OPTION ATTRACTS A FEE OF $1,750 WHICH COVERS INSURANCE OF PACKAGE, COURIER SERVICE CHARGES AND AFFIDAVIT.



B. BANK TO BANK TRANSFER: THIS INVOLVES TRANSFERING THE TOTAL SUM OF $4,000,000.00 INTO YOUR DESIGNATED BANK ACCOUNT. THE COST OF TRANSFER (C.O.T) FOR ALL OFFSHORE TRANSACTIONS IS $2,150 THIS WILL TAKE CARE OF INSURANCE AND ANTI-TERRORISM/DRUG CHARGES.

C. ELETRONIC TRANSFER: THIS INVOLVES TRANSFERING THE TOTAL SUM TO YOU VIA E MEANS,IT'S FASTER AND RELAIBLE.THIS  KIND OF TRANSFER ATTRACTS THE FEES OS OF $1,750.







FINALLY, THE PAYMENT OF ANY OF THE ABOVE OPTIONS YOU CHOOSE TO HAVE YOUR MONEY TRANSFERRED TO YOU SHOULD BE MADE THROUGH THE BELOW MEANS OF FEE PAYMENT 


WESTERN UNION MONEY TRANSFER FOR EASY PICK-UP.


KINDLY MAKE PAYMENT OF THE FEE THROUGH THE NAME OF OUR ACCOUNT OFFICER FOR IMMEDIATE COMMENCEMENT ON YOUR PRIZE TRANSFER.

SEND TO:
RECEIVER'S NAME: MCKENZIE BARMENT
RECEIVER'S ADDRESS: LONDON UK


YOU NEED TO KNOW THAT YOUR MONEY IS IN A FIXED DEPOSIT ACCOUNT AND UNDER BANK BOND COVERAGE AND HENCE WE CANNOT DEDUCT THE TRANSFER FEES FROM IT. 


You are awaited.
Thank you for your Co-operation.


Yours Sincerly,


Dr Ian Macdonald
International Remittance Department London.

----------


## drongo

Tyler, если у вас появились лишние деньги пришлите их  мне и я  выпью за ваше здоровье  :Wink:  Зарегистрируйтесь пожалуйста,и пошлите мне личное сообщение  :Wink: 
Вот сайт этого банка : http://www.lloydstsb.com/, как видите совсем другое e-mail :@lloydstsb.co.uk 
https://secure.lloydstsb.com/online_...quiry/form.asp
If you think you’ve received a fraudulent email, please forward it to [email protected] -можете копию  данного письма по данному адресату  послать .

----------


## Tyler

Будут лишние деньги-пришлю  :Smiley: 
Спасибо за совет-сам недодумался(
Я этим дельцам написал, что приеду в Лондон за деньгами лично-отвечают ,""Приэзжай дарагой!Денги тєбя ждъут"
Веселые люди  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

> Будут лишние деньги-пришлю 
> Спасибо за совет-сам недодумался(
> Я этим дельцам написал, что приеду в Лондон за деньгами лично-отвечают ,""Приэзжай дарагой!Денги тєбя ждъут"
> Веселые люди


Может и весёлые , а  может  и усыпят ... разрежут на запчасти ...прямая прибыль, пересадка органов на чёрном рынке- процветающий бизнес.
 участники  которые забрали деньги  пока не отписывались, с потусторонним миром нынче связь плохая ...
Без вооружённой охраны идти не советую

----------


## Тайлер

Товарищи не успокаиваются....
Сегодня прислали письмо ,мол что ж вы не едите ,молодой человек? Денешьки вас жьдут...
Думаю, чтобы им такое написать ,и на каком языке...
100% русские  :Smiley: )

----------


## vidocq89

ну из письма врятли получиться их реальный IP взять.. не совсем дураки же...
напиши им письмо и там дай ссылку на сниффер (поставь себе на хост - где угодно возьмешь скрипт этот) и думаю они просто через браузер перейдут и посмотрят... и будет у вас их айпишник...
мотивировать, что типа вот скрин анкеты или квитанции какой-нибудь... короче так) 
вдруг они и правда русские

----------


## pnoleg

> приивет, народ. мне тоже пришло аналогичное письмо:                                             От кого: [email protected] 
> Кому: [email protected] 
> Дата: Tue, 27 Nov 2007 01:30:57 -0500 
> Тема: Very Urgent,ROSA 
> 
> Lottolore Lotteries,
> Bexton-London,
> United Kingdom
> Ref: UK/9420X2/68
> ...


 мне тоже пришло анологичное письмо один в один все тоже самое. Как ты думаеш, много еще денег прийдет, всем желающим по 820. 000 от несуществующего банка Если есть лишние 650 долларов отдай, лудше в детский дом, а по адресу разводил 650 новеньких вирусов. Кстати данная информация распространена только на ramblere.так что скорей всего это наши россияне балуются. ([email protected])

----------


## ALENKA

тоже захотелось много денег и сразу.... но я пожалела 650.USD, поэтому попросила этого мнимого адвоката прислать мне заказным письмом по обыкновенной почте оригинал договора о том, что он, как адвокат будет представлять мои интересы в вопросе касающемся перевода денег, а так-же запросила документ подтверждающий его статус адвоката и лицензию на право заниматься подобной практикой.    
    ЖДУ ответ от него уже две недели!!!!!!!!

----------


## Гость форума

всем привет у меня такое же произошло дошли до пересилки денегі я попросил офіциального подтвержденія што ети деньги сущуствуют і они предназначени для меня вот жду уже три дня

----------


## plazmma

:Cheesy:  Привет всем! Как хорошо, что есть этот форум! Люди, я получила сегодня такое же письмо - прошел розыгрыш какой -то канадской лотереи и мой выйгрыш составил - 820 000$. С ума сойти! Сначала была в шоке. Не знала, что делать. Послала ответ, что это их шутка. Тогда они прислали мне анкету - выслать им все мои личные данные. Тут меня осенило - что -то тут нечисто. Ха, буду я каждому высылать свои данные, как же, ждите! Хотела проверять их через серьезные источники. Потом запросила инет и вышла на этот форум. Сейчас смеюсь. Вот приколисты :Stick Out Tongue:  Очень рада, что не попалась на эту удочку. Пусть ищут других дураков, ха-ха :Smiley: )))) Сейчас отвечу им что -нибудь веселенькое. 
Уважаемые владельцы этого сайта, спасибо за этот форум. Благое дело делаете. Успехов вам!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## senyak

Наверное они не только данные хотели, но и деньги какие-то

----------


## Лора_И

Добрый вечер, залезли на порносайт и теперь не можем избавиться от таблички, которая перекрывает почти пол экрана. Для удаления плагина требуется отправить СМС на номер 3649. Как избавится от этого???

----------


## Зинка

Надо же - кому-то не лень общаться с вдовой нигерийского принца...

----------


## Arkadiy

> Добрый вечер, залезли на порносайт и теперь не можем избавиться от таблички, которая перекрывает почти пол экрана. Для удаления плагина требуется отправить СМС на номер 3649. Как избавится от этого???


Вам в раздел Помогите, если сделаете все логи по Правилам, то вам быстро и оперативно помогут :Smiley:

----------

